# Looking for distributors for MARINE METAL Roofing products



## CustomMetalGuy (Apr 12, 2010)

Marine Metal with Salt Shield Technology tm

40yr System Warranty - The ONLY 40yr warranty available directly on the Beach!

Coverage for Chalk, Fade, Crack, Chip, Peel & Creep 

Full coverage EVEN on the beach, no "Marine (Salt Water) Exclusions" 

Always Certified Prime Material, Never 2nds or Salvage Steel

At Marine Metal, we have found that far to often manufacturers are mis-representing secondary steel to the unsuspecting public who buy this product expecting it to perform like a prime system. Unfortunately, as the system fails so does the warranty they thought protected them. 

Marine Metal with Salt Shield Technology tm is the highest quality, most durable, and longest lasting system in the industry. You and your customer can sleep easy that they have the best product on thier home or business.

Marine Metal tm offers a unique advertising & marketing program, that we participate in with our distributors, designed to educate the local customer base to ask the right questions as they shop for their metal products. Our direct advertising specifically explains the long term advantages of investing in the superior Marine Metal System vs. the disadvantages of buying the Low Cost and Secondary steel that has flooded the market.

"Marine Metal is tough enough to hold up to the harshest conditions of a Coastal Enviroment, that means "Marine Metal with Salt Shield Technology" is the perfect product for ALL of your customers, no matter where they are located."

Contact CMR Coils 228.248.0493 ask for Jim Miller


----------

